# Space 1999 Eagle Transporter



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

*Space 1999 Eagle Transporter [now completed]*

Hi Gang, 

In case you where wondering why there are no updates on my PL Refit. 
Well .. I finally got a kit I used to own when I was like 6 years old. 

The Space 1999: Eagle Transporter 

Now over 20 years later I got hold of the kit again and started immediate construction. 
I do not intend to accurize her to an overwhelming Refit style extend so she’ll match the studio model perfectly. You see… originally I just wanted to get her together, apply a nice paint job and be done with it. You know.. to get back what I lost so long ago. To hold the eagle in my hands again…  

But then detailing devil struck me. 

The caging that connects the cockpit and engine sections was lacking stability because the lower row of pipes was missing. So I added these and glued together all the major components. 










Some sanding and gluing later I had the engine section connected to the cockpit (the hexagonal tank/ball structure next to the strongback caging in the above picture). But the engine cluster looked too barren…not complex enough to be an engine. So I cramped out some old resistors left over form the AMT Refit and added some hickededoosdothats to the four engine fuel/turbine whatever tanks. But still it did not look the way I wanted it to look. So bought a 1 mm styrene rod and added the caging that surrounds the four engine tanks just where the exhaust bells connect to them. At some scenes of the show I saw that the rear module had some kind of superstructure that extend from its for corners to wards the middle of the rear engine cluster in a trapezoid manner (don’t know if this can be understood). So I added this pipes as well as a 5 mm styrene rod centred at the rear cage meeting the four pipes to give more stability. 

Now I was a lot happier with the engine cluster and had originally intended to leave it that way. But then the four balls shapes looked out of place. They needed some more purpose then just being connected to the engine tanks. Soooo… I added more piping connecting the balls to the engine tanks in a bit semi symmetric way. The upper right one connects to the lowest engine. The upper left to the left engine. The lower left to the upper most engine and the lower right to the low right engine. Don’t know why I did it that way.. it just added some complexity to the engine cluster. You can see the details here:











This is NOT the way they are connected at the studio model. Its my own interpretation. For the Eagle professionals around here… just think of it as my eagle being fitted with a mark 2 engine cluster  

The passenger module is not glued to the frame work but fits tight in-between the cockpit section and engine cluster. There will be some modifications to the passenger module too.. but I don’t know their extend as of now. Depends on how and when the detailing devil strikes me again 

But overall this kit will be an 80% out of the box build. Some gabbing and misfits I intend to cover up with the paint job and am generally following the credo “ its not a flaw.. it’s a feature!” on this build. 

After all this Eagle might be in service for …how many years now. Having gone through god knows how many crash landings by John Koenig (Commander of Moonbase Alpha) So if you see a flaw in the final build.. its supposed to be that way   

That’s it for now.. have fun


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh… almost forgot… here is what she looks like right now: 



















I guess she’ll get a primer coating by next week. 

Stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You are the best hickededoosdothatser, I know! 
The engine is looking very unique. Got it going in the right direction.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great looking build so far--not really that bad of a kit.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Just a little update for those who care. 

I added a few greeblies to the shoulder pads and applied a primer to highlight what needs to be taken care off. The passenger module has not been modified or given a layer of color. Am still not sure what to do with the side walls that meet the cockpit and engine sections. But I do know that I don’t like the way they look now. … well I’ll find something I like sooner or later.

That’s it for now


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Which kit is that?

The faces of the passenger module which face the engine/cockpit modules should look very much like the opposing faces. A door and a structure. This is what I can remember...I have some drawings somewhere.

I love the Eagle transporter.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Its an AMT /ERTL re release of 1999 a friend found it for me on evilbay  

I found this http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=podd14nr.jpg and will use it as my guide to pimp up the almost flat surface of the passenger module faces.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Have you seen this site?

http://www.eagletransporter.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah I have.

These are real Eagel fanatics.. if you know what I mean . They all work on the 22 and 44 Eagle and the ones building the AMT modify it so heavily that I am almost ashamed that I am not giving this eagle the full Refit.. if you know that I mean. 

As I initially said.. this is a model form my childhood. I want to build it without spending too much time to accurize the flaws. There are certain things I want it to have, especially a complex looking engine cluster and a decent paint job. I intend to paint it so it looks like its been in service for some time. For example the engine cluster was broken when I got the kit so I had to fix it up. But I left a bit of seam I want to disguise as welding work.. you know like the eagle crashed and was put back together and in to service. That’s also the reason why I am not going with the “onscreen” engine cluster but a patch work, fixed up and modified engine cluster. 

Contrary to my Star Trek build I take the liberty of artistic freedom on this Eagle Transporter. 
As long as it resembles what I can see on the show… am more then happy


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Garbaron said:


> As long as it resembles what I can see on the show… am more then happy



...and you're doing the right thing.

Man, do I love the Eagle!


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Great use of the resistors on the back. Clever!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CessnaDriver said:


> Great use of the resistors on the back. Clever!


Yes! Ready made engine parts! Very ingenious and inspiring! I like Gabaron's way of doing things :thumbsup:


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Thx for the compliments 
Well you know, like with my ERTL Refit I don’t like to resort to after marked parts. Instead I try to go with what I get in the model kit box and enhance it with stuff I have lying around. 

For example the round wheel like thingy at the should pads.. those are originally pencil cap ends. And the sphere things at the front of the pads are wooden pearls girls usually use to create necklaces or arm wrist bands… 

Have a look (sorry its blurry but I guess you get my point) 










In my opinion THIS is modelling. Taking the crap you get and modify it to something worthy to look at using only things you have gotten nearby. May it be household stuff, old kit parts or what ever you can get. Besides.. isn’t that the way most of the original filming miniatures where build?  

Next update as it goes…


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey guys,

been working on the passenger module for some time now. I used this http://img158.imageshack.us/my.php?image=podd14nr.jpg as my guide, but created sort of an inverse version of it since obviously I can not make engraved panels in the passenger module. So I added raised panels instead. 

While showering (I know strange place to get ideas  ) I had an idea on how to recreate the doors using aluminium foil… yeah exactly that stuff you can find in a kitchen to wrap food into it for protection. 

So I used the cockpit inboard door and made sorts of a cast with the aluminium foil. 










To harden the structure so It wont be destroyed by a simple touch I applied super glue the back and let it harden. Then I cut the door out with a small scissor. Well there already is some styrene sheet in the doors shape at the passenger module and on top of it I put the alluminium foil cast. 

This is the result 










Not too bad for a quick idea eh? 
I think I can prime the passenger module today.. will show update pictures as they come

Have fun gang.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Garbaron said:


> I had an idea on how to recreate the doors using aluminium foil… yeah exactly that stuff you can find in a kitchen to wrap food into it for protection.
> 
> 
> So I used the cockpit inboard door and made sorts of a cast with the aluminium foil.
> ...



Careful! 

Your genius is showing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Just after putting the primer on... 










not perfect but certainly better then what the kit had to offer (see first picture in this thread). Of course it needs some tweaking when the color has hardened ...


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

A little update on my Eagle project.

Base color has been applied and the engine bells have gotten a nice silver coating. They are a bit to light in color but with the upcoming weathering I think they’ll just look fine. 

A little probelm is the color brand O chose for the base color. Usually I am using Revel colors. Revel also used to offer those little spay cans for all its colors…. but not any more. I do not own a compressor yet (will buy one for the PL Refit) and I was not looking forward to use those pressure cans again since usually they grow weak when you are at it. So I picked up a spray can for the base white not manufactured by Revel. Although the color works fine on its own, it does not work very well with the other Revel colors am using and tends to completely soften when coming in to contact with paint remover… Revels colors are much more sturdy when it comes to that. 

So while I was paining the black “eyes” on the command module, the black Revel color cracked up on top of the white non Revel base color….. gave me quite some head ache since messing with that important section would be visible immediately. Aside form the engine cluster and passenger module, the command module is one of the things ppl tend to look at first. Fortunately I was able to fix it up. 

The white “strip” at the cockpit windows was a challenge too, since masking such a small strip is extremely difficult especially in corners. So I used a 1mm styrene strip to create those white frames. 

To see what effect on the appearance it would have I gave the command module and the left shoulder a test weathering and I pretty much like the way it highlights the panels and gives the Eagle a used look. 

Here’s a quick shot what she looks like right now.


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Nice work! I love the eagle. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

excellent work sir, excellent.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Nice work on the Eagle! Check out this article about the restoration of one of the originals - the original was detailed following your philosophy of using what they had on hand.

http://www.smallartworks.ca/Articles/Restoration/Restore1.html


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Getting better! It is one of my favorites,too.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

THX a lot for the link!

I already had a link to the Eagle 1 restoration, but with significantly fewer pictures of the process. What I find extremely interesting is the picture on page 4 showing the “intended” configuration of the engine cluster piping:










As one can see they “cross connected” the spheres to the engine bells. What I did is not exactly the same but as it seems the same “cross connect the engines” idea was originally planned for the studio miniature. So after all am not too far off of the original engine cluster 











Will keep you guys updates as she goes ….

Edit: I need a nice scan of the “alpha moonbase” logo for decaling, since there is nothing like it provided with the kit. And Google only showed up replacement decals none available anymore


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

Most splendid work so far Garbaron, you keep it going in that vein and she'll be a cracker !
On the decal front, have ya tried nosing about the eagletransporter.com forums ?
Maybe some help thereabouts.

Go easy


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

not yet registered there... may do that later on...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

www.mimimodelmadness.com/store/ has replacement decal, for the Eagle.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

_Excellent_ work on scratchbuilding the engine section! That's just sweet!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Thx for the link Lloyd..

And also thx to all your comments guys


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

That photo from Small Artworks shows the pipe configuration as it actually was on the first 44" model during the bulk of season one.


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

The only "error" is the four diagonal braces should go to the crucifix frame rather than the central tube.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

A little update on my Eagle. 
Not much to say.. I went on painting the cage structure and made a more pronounced weathering cos I want this to be an Eagle used by Commander Koenig… ergo it had plenty of crash landings 










Still no progress on getting the Alpha Moonbase decals. The minimodels… decals are out of option since shipping to Germany brings the prize up to nearly $50 and that’s FAR too expensive for a $5 item. Will find a solution… I hope.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Garbaron,
If all else fails, there's the evilbay option.
Try this item number 230115521540 and have a look. I can't verify accuracy of the stickers (and it do say they be stickers) and i've had no dealings with the seller so i really can't give any other pointers i'm afraid.
I hope it may help.

Go easy


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

THX my friend.... I'll probabbly use those since I cant seem to find any model shop in germany offering them.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Garbaron, if you get the stickers, scan them, and make decals out of them.
I like the added details to the Eagle, looking like Koenig is flying it.  :thumbsup: 

Also, I know about cost from buying from another country. I used to buy DVDs from Ireland, and the exchange rate was close to US, now it is double.


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

"
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sfx_films/decals2.jpg 

Season One Moonbase Alpha Decals. Colour matched to original surviving decals on the first 44" studio model passenger pod. Each set consists of six Moonbase Alpha crests which is enough for one model with standard passenger pod. 

44" size is £3.45 
22" size is £2.65 (also suitable for the 23" models) 
11" size is £1.50 (also suitable for the 12" models) 

UK shipping £1. International shipping airmail £1.75. "

Email: sfx_films @ ntlworld.com (remove gaps)


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Once more a little update. 

Been working on detailing the starboard shoulders. 










Added a bit of panelling with a pencil and was curious if the 10+ year old decals around the REC thrusters might still stick when applied. In case the decals fall off I’ll simple paint those black panels on. Will work on the port side now to match the already finished shoulders. 










Problem with a kit that scale is that it wont really look good close up (see close up picture) but pretty neat from about 30 cm away. But oh well… getting the BIG Eagle would pose me with the same problem I face with the PL Refit.. where to put it? 

Am also looking forward on weathering the engine cluster.. that be fun 

Take care gang

Edit: 

Thanks DX, but I’ll go with the sticker set cos it also holds additional pod/engine etc markings. But who says this is my last eagle ever to build? Maybe I’ll get a bit bigger one after all


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

Port is left BTW.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

thnx.. I fixed it


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Impressive! I think it looks fine close up.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi gang,


Another Update on my Eagle Transporter. 

Instead of working on the port shoulder pads I wanted to finish the main body of the eagle. So I gave it a nice (perhaps too stark) weathering and applied some decals. 
Since the ones that come with the kit are rather… unsatisfactory.. I had to come up with plan a B. This is… use what you have around the house. 

So I was digging through my shelved decals sheets an found the one for the ERTL Cutaway TOS (which I wont use on her) and remains of the JT Decals for the ERTL Refit. Some of the PNT PL Refit additional hangar markings where also used. 










The red/black strips on the frame work are the warp engine strips of the TOS cut in to even width and blackened at the centre with a waterproof pencil. The grey/red strip behind the command module are created from the grey triangular planet fall ramps of the TOS adding a red strip the outer area. 

The red strips at the frame indicating where the passenger module sits is one of the warp nacelle lower rectangular markings next to the warp pylon. 

The black squares at the command module where created from the “1” of the NCC-1701. 

Yellow markings at the engine pods are the JT ERTL Refit lower secondary hull / fantail phaser bank markings.

Grey rectangle underneath was originally the TOS TOS marking under the belly. 

The “danger” (opposite side says ”Caution”) marking ist from the PNT PL Refit decals sheet. I also used “no step” at the command module just above where the ”Alpha Moonbase” logo will be. At the top of the command module next to the connecting bolt it says “Explosive Bolts”. No in accordance to the studio miniature but though of it as a nice touch. 

The doors “1” marking are taken form the TOS decal numbering… you got to use what you have right? I know the fond is not right but.. a “1” will be a “1”.. there are not many ways to have a “1” look other then a “1” right? The two grey rectangles on each side of the door are again taken form the PNT sheet. I also used two of red marking for the PL Refit nav lights for the port and starboard docking hatch… or what ever that is at the command module










Well two more pictures below… 

Next update as it comes.. 

Have fun


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It's getting better all the time!

What's the deal with the "inaccuracy" of the front pod? I wonder if sanding down the nose a little bit would bring it more in line with the actual filming model.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

*The Eagle has landed!*

Hi there gang,

Today I finished my Space 1999 Eagle Transporter.
Am very happy with the way she came out. I know my version is not “screen accurate” but somewhere along this thread I stated, that as long as she resembles what I can see on screen I’d be happy… and I really am. 

And one thing I can clearly say.. she is one of a kind. NO other Eagle on this Planet looks like mine. .. so she is unique and there fore has a special place in my heard. 

Building and owning the Eagle fulfilled a long wish since as a 6 year old I used to have a ERTL Eagle Kit given to me by a friend at that time. At one of our many moves it got lost or destroyed.. I don’t know.. I only know that suddenly it was gone for good. 

Almost 30 years later I have my own Eagle Transporter again. I don’t know what the magic behind the Eagle is.. probably it’s the Design she has .. that “real” touch… as it appears to be possible to build such a vessel today and that she would work the way it is shown in the TV Show.

Building the Eagle was fun and I really enjoyed building her using only things I had lying around. It is so much more satisfying if you manage to get the looks “right” by just improvising. Overall I am very happy with the paint job, although the weathering on the port side has gotten a bit too heavy. I don’t know what the problem was since I used the same technique all over, but for some reason it turned out darker on this side. Oh well.. lets just say the port side was facing more beating then the starboard side  

A little problem is the styrene plate I glued to the top of the passenger module. Due to the warm weather lately the plate must have extended at a greater rate then the plastic used in the kit. So it cracked open and lifted up a bit on the starboard side… but that’s a small minus since you can’t even see it when attached to the Eagle. 

Only thing missing on her to make her perfect is the “Alpha Moonbase” loge.. but I’ll add hat at a later time. 


A bit to the additional markings: 

The one at the lower engine cluster module I thought of being an access hatch to some underlying electronics.. that’s actually what the writing there says too “Main Power” and “Electrical access” 

The two red ones on top of the passenger module: The smaller one at the front I added as the opening hatch for the laser turret that sits on top of the Eagle and could be seen at least in one episode.. though I don’t know which one it was. The larger one at the rear is supposed to be the upper access hatch through which Helena and Maia climbed in to the Atmospheric glider.
I know its not accurate but I needed some “extra” on the top of the passenger module, the plain white roof looked a bit too barren to me 

So enough talk her are some impressions of the finished model:


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous! I like the detail you added to the pods. Weathering looks great!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Hope you like it too …


----------



## Eagle (Oct 9, 2004)

Good work 

Interesting that you should opt for the 'alternate' pipework configuration. I did that too for my RU23 build-up. 

http://www.eagletransporter.com/reviewsbuilds.asp

--------------------------------------
*M41A Pulse Rifle poster* • • • *Eagle Transporter / Space 1999 Forum*


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work :thumbsup: 

Love the extra detailing.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

thx my friends.

As for the pipeing.. I did not know of the alternate version. When I was doing the pipes I imagined that the engine might be cross conneted for redundancy. So if the direct fule pipe to the upper center engine fails it would have a secondray fule supply via the lower pipe... Thats what I thought. Alter I found the "alternate pieping" I was astonished that perhaps the original designer also thought of redundancy for fule supply...


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

DANG!!!! Very cool Garbaron! Seeing what you were able to do here I can imagine how awesome your refit will turn out.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You inspired me to work on my model.

I spent all of yesterday afternoon working on squaring up the landing pad pods and reshaping the nose of the eagle. I also cut the ladder-back and made it smaller and at an angle to match the original more. I'm using the Deluxe Gift Set Eagle for reference even though it is (I estimate) about HO scale vs. the 1/96th of the kit. Those are the main things I'm changing. You've shown that one can do a really realistic job with that kit.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice to see I could spark a flame for that old Eagle kit.
Am sure I could have made it more ”screen accurate”. For a second I was even considering opening up the cage structure but then again I did not want to spend too much time building the Eagle. And doing a more accurate version would have meant browsing the net for more reference pictures… nope not this time.

And you know… leaving the “screen accurate” track after all those Trek models was quit refreshing 

So have your fun with the eagle and don’t hesitate to improvise. Look what you have lying around and perhaps it would look nice somewhere at the Eagle. If you need some feedback or want to know how I did mine… ask and I shall answer. 

Looking forward to see your build up progress...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Garbaron said:


> And you know… leaving the “screen accurate” track after all those Trek models was quit refreshing


I'm only going to the extra trouble since I've gotten the "Deluxe Eagle" from Product Enterprise. It's fun just to sit there with the TV on and cut, match, compare over and over again.

I've got a couple of pretty much of the out-of-the-box projects coming up myself:

Alien Narcissus

Aliens Dropship


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

This makes me now what to see if I can find one to build.

Great build up article and fantastic results!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Found one right here: http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-ERTL-Space-...oryZ1193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Am also trying to get the "Alpha Moonbase" decals to finalize the Eagel build. As soon as I got and applied them I'll post a few final pictures.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Just need to figure out the postage to the US!


----------

